# Key system error



## Ninerslantz79 (Jan 19, 2020)

I've checked wires. Battery is charged and changed batteries in key fob. It's also push to start. Any other suggestions?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

State the year of your vehicle. "Key system error" is very general; be more specific as to what the actual problem is. Have you performed an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set? If you have, post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.


----------

